# New-Bee in New england



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome, I am sure they will find your field and beyond!


----------



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

Welcome...this is a great place to find like minded folks regarding our love for "the girls." Regarding lavender...I know the bees love to work what little bit is in my wifes herb garden. Best wishes!


----------



## merdoc (May 4, 2010)

welcome and good luck.Lavender herd the name but notsure what it is.


----------



## Michael B (Feb 6, 2010)

Welcome Sara.

I am just down I-91 from you in South Hadley. I have 4 band new hive that I installed on April 10th.

Been so-so to start. I have 2 laying worker hives that I am trying to keep going but things are staked against them.

Good Luck


----------



## Beorn (Apr 15, 2007)

Michae,

I'd suggest requeening the two laying worker hives-if you haven't already. There's a bee keeping supply house call Lagrant's not far from you . I don't think they sell queens but can get the names of some local sellers.

Also, both of you shoudl join a beekeeping association. If for no other reason than to find a mentor to help you get through the first hard years.


----------



## Michael B (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks for the advise. I did a shake out on both hives and requeened. I will inspect them again on Wednesday. I have been working with a mentor. I also get a lot of information from Dan Conlon at Warm Colors Apiary.


----------



## mungo157 (Feb 7, 2010)

Good luck with your hives Michae! Its nice to be able to work with a mentor, Im pretty much diving in on my own and learning as i go. I intended on taking a class at warm colors but wasnt able to. I heard they are great to work with and know a few people that are associated with them. 

and Beorn, thanks for the info on lagrants, Ive been ordering everything offline so its nice to know theres a supplier close by. 

after 2nd in depth hive inspection i have 6 frames being drawn, a happy queen and lots of brood!


----------



## kathygibson (Nov 3, 2009)

Welcome Sara. I'm a newbeek as well and have found this forum very helpful. Sounds like you are getting off to a great start...enjoy!


----------



## Michael B (Feb 6, 2010)

Sara, That's great news. I was at Warm Colors today asking Dan a few questions. He was very busy. He just came back from Georgia with a shipment of bees and everyone was picking up thier packages.

On my laying worker problem, Dan gave me some queen pheromone to place in the hive. He said thet commerical beeks use it with success in laying worker hives. When I got home, I placed it in the hive the way Dan instructed. I confirmed the queen was released and started to inspect to she if whe was accepted. To my elation, she was out and alive and well. She is not laying yet but it is still early for her in the hive. I did not see any eggs at all which was a great sign. I believe I rid myself of the laying workers and they accepted the queen.

Sorry to hijack.

Michael


----------



## mungo157 (Feb 7, 2010)

thats great! I didnt know you could buy queen pheromone, in what sort of a form is it in and what exactly does it do for the colony (I understand that that it is the queens horomones, but by supplementing it, does she gain more or do the workers just frenzy on it?) ? 

no need to apologize, this is interesting!!! good luck, hopefully next time in youll see some brood :0)


----------



## Michael B (Feb 6, 2010)

The pheromone is a then plastic tubing with liquid inside. One a laying worker hive, it calm the hive and trick it into thinking there is a laying queen. On a queenless hive it keeps business as usual until the hive can be requeened.


----------

